# Frage zu Co Domains und Geteilter IP-Adresse



## M. Zink (21. Nov. 2007)

Ich wollte nur kurz nachfragen ob ich dieses Problem richtig verstanden habe und ich mich zurück legen kann und warten bis es von alleine klappt 

Ich habe ein Projekt mit 6 verschiedenen TLD Domains. Im ISPC hab ich die Hauptdomain als Web angelegt. Unter Co-Domain hab ich nun alle anderen TLD eingetragen. Momentan sind noch nicht alle TLD umgeleitet auf die gleiche IP und zwei der Domains werden wohl erst irgendwann heute Nacht umgeschaltet. Wenn ich eine Domain aufrufe die bereits auf den Server geschaltet ist bekomme ich die Meldung mit "Geteilte IP-Adresse" und nach dem was ich hier gelesen habe passiert das wenn eine oder mehrere der Domains nicht die IP haben die in den vhosts.conf drin steht richtig? Das heißt sobald die letzte Domain umgeschaltet wurde muss das ohne Probleme gehen oder? Oder könnte es an was anderem liegen? Bei mir ergibt httpd -f keinen Fehler.


----------



## Till (22. Nov. 2007)

> wenn eine oder mehrere der Domains nicht die IP haben die in den vhosts.conf drin steht richtig?


Jein. Du erhältst die Shared-IP Meldung, wenn die Domain die Du aufgerufen hast, eine falsche IP hat. Ob irgendeine andere Domain auch noch falsch ist, interessiert den apache webserver nicht.


----------



## M. Zink (22. Nov. 2007)

Also irgendwas ist dann bei mir merkwürdig. Ich hab jetzt 5 Domains auf ein Projekt gelegt. Eine Domain beim Anlegen des Webs und 4 zusätzliche. Alle haben identische A-Records und alle hab ich in einen Ordner gelenkt. In der VHosts steht die eine TLD mit der Server IP drin und die anderen Domains sind als Alias aufgeführt. Das Projekt erreiche ich jetzt mit der einen Domain mit der ich den Web eingerichtet habe aber mit allen 4 anderen bekomme ich die Meldung mit geteilter IP. Ich kann weder in der VHosts noch sonst wo einen Fehler entdecken und es landen 100% alle Domains auf der gleichen IP.

Gibts noch was was ich mal nachsehen kann oder muss ich vielleicht irgendwas umstellen dafür oder so? Ich meine ich könnte in der Theorie jede Domain separat anlegen da ich dann so oder so alle Domains in der .htaccess auf die .de TLD umleite aber das ist ja nicht der Sinn der Sache oder?


----------



## Till (22. Nov. 2007)

Du hast bdei den co-domains auch jede domain einmal mit hostname "www" und einmal ohne eingegeben, wenn Du die Domains in der Form domain.tld und www.domain.tld abrufen möchtest.


----------



## M. Zink (22. Nov. 2007)

Ou man mansche Probleme lassen sich so einfach lösen und ich fummel ewig da dran rum. Das wars mit dem www. Ich hatte nur die domain.tld eingetragen und fertig.

Dank dir!


----------

